# SSD hängt sich auf



## Snowtaex (14. November 2017)

*SSD hängt sich auf*

Seit n Windows Update ist die ganze Zeit meine SSD eingefroren, irgendwann ging gar nichts mehr.

Selbst jetzt wo ich ne Clean Installation gemacht habe .. Hängt sich mein PC nach ner Weile auf .. Woran kann das liegen?!

Desweiteren bekomme ich seit neusten ab und zu auch beim hochfahren: Nero Boot-Loader V6.0 Meldungen, wo ich anscheind Datum neu einstellen soll, auch wenn ich dieses mache komme ich nicht weiter - Hoert dann mit dem Command C:// auf.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee .. Hab echt kein Plan mehr, was ich noch machen soll, hab auch schon verschiedene Windows Versionen benutzt


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Wieso glaubst du das es an der SSD liegen sollte?


----------



## Snowtaex (14. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Weil darauf mein Betriebssystem laeuft - wissen tu ichs auch nicht aber woran koennte es sonst liegen?

Oh seit neustem hab ich nun auch Grafikfehler .. Bild ist wie n LSD Trip, ohne was zu machen - kam einfach zurueck und dann war es so? ..


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Das es die SSD ist halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Du solltest dein System mal mit der Null Methode durch checken und es kann auch nicht schaden wenn du mal schreibst was du denn für Hardware hast. Die Bildfehler hören sich zumindest mal nach Grafikkarte an, aber genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen, da du im Grunde nach keine Infos gegeben hast.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Liste mal bitte Hard- und Software auf.


----------



## Snowtaex (14. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Hab Windows 10 Pro Fall Edition drauf

HDD ist ne Seagate 1TB
SSD Samsung 840 Evo 120gb

2x4 GB DDR3 Ram
i5 4670 (muesste ich nochmal genau nachgucken aber war n 4th Gen.)
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 760

Ansonsten wollte ich grade die HDD formatieren .. fast fertig gewesen bzw ist eigentlich vollstaendig und haengt sich wieder auf, sprich ich kann nichts klicken, weder abbrechen noch andere Programme aufmachen

Grafikkarte hatte ich vorhin mal ausgebaut und wieder reingetan, sobald nochmal der Grafikfehler auftritt sag ich Bescheid


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*



Snowtaex schrieb:


> Ansonsten wollte ich grade die HDD formatieren .. fast fertig gewesen bzw ist eigentlich vollstaendig und haengt sich wieder auf, sprich ich kann nichts klicken, weder abbrechen noch andere Programme aufmachen


Per DVD oder USB-Stick?


----------



## Snowtaex (14. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Habs mit USB Stick gemacht 

Was mir auch auffaellt .. Teilweise wird die SSD nicht im Bios angezeigt, erst nach erneutem Neustarten wird sie dann wieder erkannt ..
Keine Ahnung was hier los ist xD


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*



Snowtaex schrieb:


> Habs mit USB Stick gemacht
> 
> Was mir auch auffaellt .. Teilweise wird die SSD nicht im Bios angezeigt, erst nach erneutem Neustarten wird sie dann wieder erkannt ..
> Keine Ahnung was hier los ist xD



Was für ein Mainboard(Hersteller/Model) bzw. Chipsatz benutzt du?Und wurden UEFI(BIOS) aktualisiert?
Wenn dein System/Board aus dem Jahr 2013 ist(nehme ich an) sollten eigentlich nicht mehr sein das deine SSD so reagiert.
Ich nehme an du haste ein problem mit Link Power Management (LPM),hier ist ein Erläuterung dazu,

PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks: | SSD: LPM/DIPM-bedingte Aussetzer korrigieren

Nur die alten Boards mit P67(Sandy Brighe) oder Z68 hatten damals,nach meinem Erinnerung diese macken mit ausetzern bei SSD.
Alle nachfolge Generationen von Intel Chipsätzen sollten das nicht mehr haben oder nur einigen ausnahmen.
Trotzdem ein Tip von mir diese funktions falls im UEFI(BIOS) vorhanden z.B. bei Asrock nennt es sich(Agressiv Link Power Managment  deaktivieren auf jedemfall ),
diese funktion ist dafür da,das die S-ata Anschlüsse Strom spart bei nicht Nutzung eines HDD-Datenträger(Standby).Nur bei SDD ist das sowieso nicht relevant weil
sie eh noch weniger verbrauchen und gegebenfalls je nach Chipsatz die SSD störanfällig reagieren können darauf.
Dieses Link Power Mangment ist nicht nur im UEFI BIOS integriert sondern auch im Windows ,wie man das deaktiviert(Windows Regestrie)mußte nur danach googln falls es nötig wird
oder schauste mal hier rein mit guten tips,

YouTube

Und noch ein Tipp sollte deine SSD eine neuere Firmware des Herstellers haben würde ich das auch aktualisieren(vorher wichtige Daten sichern).

grüße Brex


----------



## Snowtaex (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Werd sofort mal gucken, hier erstmal das Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro P1.60

Werd auch morgen mal paar Bilder hochladen, falls noetig 

Ich war halt n Jahr im Ausland seitdem wurde er nicht mehr angeruehrt und seitdem hatte er halt die Macken - Am Anfang musste ich 10x Neustarten bis ich mal ins Windows kam
Dann durch Windows Update wars dann total vorbei

Aber ich guck dann erstmal nach den Tips 

 Mal ne bloede Frage, hab mir grad Samsung Magician runtergeladen, wenn ich die Firmware usw update - bleibt das dann? Oder muss ich, sobald ich den PC platt mache, wieder neuaufspielen?


----------



## RtZk (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Sollte es auf der Festplatte sein, die du Platt machen willst, ist es weg (kann man zwar zurück holen ist aber ein wenig umständlich für Firmware, die man mit einer paar Klicks aus dem Internet runtergeladen hat).


----------



## Snowtaex (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Bis jetzt scheint das Firmware Update geholfen zu haben 
Danke wusste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht das es sowas gibt haha man lernt halt doch noch viel dazu

Falls noch was stoeren sollte, sag ich Bescheid


----------



## Snowtaex (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Btw wollte auch meine Seagate HDD (ST1000DM003-1CH162) updaten aber irgendwie geht das nicht?
Wenn ichs machen will kommt 

Error
Unable to identify BIOS HDD0
Download and use the USB boot key or ISO CD image version of this utility

:/


----------



## Snowtaex (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Okay den Grafikfehler hab ich immer noch, aber aufhaengen tut er sich nicht mehr 
Link Power Management ist aufn Motherboard aufjedenfall auch deaktiviert

Edit: Wenn ich die Aufloesung aendere, geht es ..
Ich hab TV bedingt noch 1366x768 Aufloesung, sobald ich jedoch auf 1920x1080 gehe oder 1200x800 ist das Bild normal


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Wie heißt der TV?
Wie ist er an den PC angeschlossen?


----------



## Snowtaex (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

HDMI -  An Grafikkarte 
TV: SAMSUNG  UE32EH4000 32 Zoll - MediaMarkt // 32" LED TV EH4000 | Samsung DE

Muesster der sein hab nur noch nach der 4000 n W stehen

HDMI Ports habe ich auch grad mal gewechselt am TV aber keine Besserung aber tritt halt nur im 1300 x X auf


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Hast Du mal die Firmware des TV aktualisiert:
32" LED TV EH4000 | Samsung DE (2. Datei )?


----------



## Snowtaex (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Das ist das bei Links und Datei Upgrade (USB type) Version 1028.0, All OS
(Multi Language)?

Habe ich noch nicht aber werd dann mal gucken wie das funktiert


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*



Snowtaex schrieb:


> Das ist das bei Links und Datei Upgrade (USB type) Version 1028.0, All OS
> (Multi Language)?


Ja.



Snowtaex schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nicht aber werd dann mal gucken wie das funktiert


Auf einen USB-Stick entpacken, wenn gepackt,
TV ausschalten, Stick einstecken, Update abwarten, Ausschalten, 1min warten, Einschalten.


----------



## Thoddeleru (15. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Hast du mal ganz banal die Kabel gecheckt?

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snowtaex (16. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Ok also Update fuer TV und anderes HDMI Kabel drangesteckt :l
Hilft immer noch nicht

Btw es war erst normal (also bevor der Fehler auftrat) und dann gibts kurz n Blackscreen fuer 1 sec und dann war es halt so


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (16. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Dein TV Monitor hat doch nur 1366 x 768 Pixel native Auflösung(HD) wenn ich richtig gelesen haben in dem techn. spezifikationen,wie kommste auf die idee auf noch höhere Auflösung(Full HD) einzustellen
und danach sich zu wundern warum es fehlerhaft dargestellt wird.Und bedenke auch die Hertzzahl deines Monitors sollte korrekt eingestellt sein,laut Datenblatt haste einen 50Hz TV Monitor.
Also unter Anzeige im Grafikkartentreiber korrekt einstellen und dann sollte es auch keine Bildfehler mehr geben.
Nebenbei ein TV Monitor mit 50Hz Bildwiederholrate hätte ich niemals gekauft,selbst für die Zeit wo das Gerät noch aktuell auf dem Markt war,war schon lange 60Hz Geräte Standard gewesen.
Also auf technische Spezifikationen eines Gerätes sollte man schon achten vor dem Kauf für das nähste mal.

grüße Brex


----------



## Snowtaex (17. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Es ist ja auch 1366x768 eingestellt, wenn ich jedoch nach unten oder oben gehe, geht es halt komischerweise 
Ich guck aber nochmal in Treibern nach vllt hab ich ja was uebersehen


----------



## Snowtaex (17. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Okay hab noch mal geguckt aber nope 

Nur zur Info: Ging Jahrelang so, keine Hardware oder aehnliches geaendert - naja vllt ises einfach n Fehler seitens Windows/Nvidia - hatte es ja erst nach dem Update ...


----------



## jkox11 (17. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Hi, 
Habe letztens auch einige Probleme damit. Fernseher ist ein Samsung UE55KU6409. 
GPU auch gewechselt (war eh eingeplant unabhängig vom Fehler), die Probleme bleiben weiterhin bestehen. 

Windows mehrere Male neu aufgesetzt, keine Verbesserung. 

Hast du auch einige Probleme, dass Windows einfach freezt bzw. die Maus komplett laggt? 

Bei mir kommt auch heute oder morgen eine neue SSD rein, installiere dann Windoof mal neu, mal schauen obs hilft.


----------



## Snowtaex (17. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*

Jap also Windows ist bei mir immer eingefroren - Nach SSD Firmware Upgrade ging es dann 

Nur halt noch der bloede Fehler mit Grafik .. Werd nachher mal versuchen n altes Grafikkartentreiber update zu finden, wer weiss vllt liegts daran


----------



## jkox11 (17. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*



Snowtaex schrieb:


> Jap also Windows ist bei mir immer eingefroren - Nach SSD Firmware Upgrade ging es dann
> 
> Nur halt noch der bloede Fehler mit Grafik .. Werd nachher mal versuchen n altes Grafikkartentreiber update zu finden, wer weiss vllt liegts daran



Halt mich am Laufenden  
Melde mich auch nochmal nach der Neuinstallation auf der neuen (M.2-)SSD.

Ist halt wirklich komisch, denn ich hatte bis dato ein paar Wochen nie Probleme mit meinem PC und TV.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Nebenbei ein TV Monitor mit


Einen TV mit 60Hz Bildwiederholrate?
Die sind sehr selten.
Da sollte man schon ein 100Hz-Gerät oder höher nehmen, die können die 60 Hz auch darstellen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (17. November 2017)

*AW: SSD hängt sich auf*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Einen TV mit 60Hz Bildwiederholrate?
> Die sind sehr selten.
> Da sollte man schon ein 100Hz-Gerät oder höher nehmen, die können die 60 Hz auch darstellen.



Richtig ,sein Monitor hat nur 50Hz laut Herstellerangaben von dem Kollegen Snowteax.


----------

